# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  New Hobby Lobby opening on I-240 and Penn.

## megax11

My fiancee, who always shops at Hobby Lobby, for her business, told me they're putting a Hobby Lobby in the old Pricemart building, in the plaza where Olive Garden, Outback Steakhouse, and the old Harrigans, used to be.

My question is, do you think they will remodel the exterior of that building?

Does anyone here think that will bring new life to that near empty plaza, and more businesses will be attracted to that plaza?

Does anyone think that the owner of said plaza, would even spend the money to rennovate that plaza, now that a shop like Hobby Lobby is opening there?

----------


## oneforone

I am just wondering if they are going to keep the 89th and Western store open.

----------


## Architect2010

> Does anyone here think that will bring new life to that near empty plaza, and more businesses will be attracted to that plaza?
> 
> Does anyone think that the owner of said plaza, would even spend the money to rennovate that plaza, now that a shop like Hobby Lobby is opening there?


Umm. Have you even seen that shopping strip lately? It definitely isn't near empty anymore. Conn's, Big Lots, David Anthony's, XL Men, and quite a few more have filled that shopping center up. Hobby Lobby is only joining the group in addition to the old staples F.Y.E., Game Exchange, and Uptown Thrift; in fact, I think the space that HL is taking might be the final puzzle piece to that center. There's also some sort of college if I'm not mistaken. Part of its revitalization must be contributed to the semi-new Penn Park across the street. What the owner really needs to do is fix that parking lot. It's a wasteland!

----------


## Larry OKC

Saw the Coming Soon banner this weekend. It was originally a Wal-Mart and has been a string of various grocery stores (but has been empty for years). They might remodel the exterior but if not mistaken it looks just like the Hobby Lobby on NW Expressway (also originally a Wal-Mart and string of grocery stores). Any time you can get a anchor store, it can't be anything but a help. That shopping center was in decline but it has come back. Conns tore down the space where Michaels was and rebuilt to their style but fits in with the strip overall so I dont see them doing a major exterior reno of the whole strip (it doesn't look all that bad as is). The parking lot needs more landscaping though.

----------


## rcjunkie

> Saw the Coming Soon banner this weekend. *It was originally a Wal-Mart* and has been a string of various grocery stores (but has been empty for years). They might remodel the exterior but if not mistaken it looks just like the Hobby Lobby on NW Expressway (also originally a Wal-Mart and string of grocery stores). Any time you can get a anchor store, it can't be anything but a help. That shopping center was in decline but it has come back. Conns tore down the space where Michaels was and rebuilt to their style but fits in with the strip overall so I dont see them doing a major exterior reno of the whole strip (it doesn't look all that bad as is). The parking lot needs more landscaping though.


This building was never a Walmart and this shopping center never had a Walmart, the Walmart was on the East side of Penn.

----------


## Martin

> the walmart was on the east side of penn.


actually, there was once a wal mart in the spot later occupied by price chopper. the one east of penn you're referring to replaced it.

check out the middle address at the bottom of this ad from 1987 and compare it to this plot on google maps. -M

----------


## jn1780

> actually, there was once a wal mart in the spot later occupied by price chopper. the one east of penn you're referring to replaced it. -M


Yeah, that Walmart on the east side of penn wasn't there very long (10-15 years?).  Same story with the old Walmart on Northwest Expressway and a couple of other Walmarts in the city.  I'm hoping Walmart never decides to build a "mega" store. LOL

----------


## PennyQuilts

I am sooo excited about this.  I use that FedEx and hit the Mardels down the way to laminate patterns.  They are putting in a HalfPrice Books down the street and I also go to the Hancocks right across the HWY.

----------


## megax11

Yeah, I'm hoping that if all these businesses are moving into that plaza, whoever owns it thinks to give the parking lot a fresh pave, and the exterior of the plaza itself, gets a makeover, to look more modern.

All of that, would probably help in that empty lot where Harrigans used to be, getting built on, and maybe other neat things will happen.

----------


## Larry OKC

> This building was never a Walmart and this shopping center never had a Walmart, the Walmart was on the East side of Penn.


Have to go back several years (decades now?), but as others have correctly pointed out, this indeed was the "first" Wal-mart location in the area. The moved across the intersection to the east side of Penn and then a few years later relocated it out to Santa Fe as a SuperCenter. 

They did a similar trick out on NW Highway, where the "first" Wal-mart was at Rockwell  (now a Hobby Lobby). Then they relocated it to just east of MacArthur, next to the old Alberstons (became an Incredible Pizza but recently changed names). Then split it up into 2 SuperCenters (one at Belle Isle and the other at Council)

----------


## PennyQuilts

According to the DO, on June 26th:

Real Estate transactions 




> • Hobby Lobby has leased 61,468 square feet of former Walmart space at Walnut Square Shopping Center, 2215 SW 74, to relocate its store at 9118 S Western Ave. Mark Inman of CB Richard Ellis-Oklahoma handled the transaction.


Read more: http://www.newsok.com/article/347151...#ixzz0vXxTsOHq

So there ya go.  I guess the old store is relocating.  That thing is huge.  I wonder how the sizes will compare.

----------


## Martin

wow... that's a big vacancy for the brookwood shopping center. -M

----------


## kevinpate

Perhaps some gubbermint folk can fill up the vacant space.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> wow... that's a big vacancy for the brookwood shopping center. -M


 I had noticed that it looked to be falling down - I guess they haven't been pouring much money into it.  But you're right, it is going to be really a blight.  I hope something takes it up.  That thing is huge.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I had noticed that it looked to be falling down - I guess they haven't been pouring much money into it.  But you're right, it is going to be really a blight.  I hope something takes it up.  That thing is huge.


Yeah, I was afraid they'd move that SW 89th store, because it didn't make sense for them to have three locations in such close proximity - 74th, 89th, and the new store in Moore. 

I hate they're closing the one on 89th. Honestly, I think its a mistake, but then again, they didn't ask me.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> Yeah, I was afraid they'd move that SW 89th store, because it didn't make sense for them to have three locations in such close proximity - 74th, 89th, and the new store in Moore. 
> 
> I hate they're closing the one on 89th. Honestly, I think its a mistake, but then again, they didn't ask me.


Where is the new store in Moore going to be?  I am out of the loop.

----------


## Martin

> i hate they're closing the one on 89th.


agreed... i think 89th & western has better/easier access than 74th & penn. -M

----------


## okclee

Maybe we can get Sandridge to tear down all of those apartments along 240. 
That is an area that could use a plaza or two. Would definitely be an improvement.

----------


## cad_poke

> Where is the new store in Moore going to be?  I am out of the loop.


It's in the shopping center along I-35 off of 19th. Next to Best Buy.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> It's in the shopping center along I-35 off of 19th. Next to Best Buy.


Thanks!!

----------


## old okie

> It's in the shopping center along I-35 off of 19th. Next to Best Buy.


And it's a fantastic store!  Small enough to move through easily, but fully stocked with all the goodies!

----------


## Mikemarsh51

What!!! RCJunkie was proven wrong again. Certainly was a W/M at one time. Was W/M's original location on 240. The current location is the 3rd location. Wow, our legend has been corrected.

----------


## oneforone

I think it's time the city take a hard look at razing the complexes between Party Galaxy and 7-11.  They could give 240 a serious face lift and add a few nice hotels to that area. There is plenty of retail and restaurants through there. That area would be perfect for a couple of multi-story office buildings and/or a hotel and convention center similar to the Reed Center or the Embassy Suites in Norman.

----------


## ljbab728

> I think it's time the city take a hard look at razing the complexes between Party Galaxy and 7-11.  They could give 240 a serious face lift and add a few nice hotels to that area. There is plenty of retail and restaurants through there. That area would be perfect for a couple of multi-story office buildings and/or a hotel and convention center similar to the Reed Center or the Embassy Suites in Norman.


Granted the apartments there are older and a little run down but they are hardly delapidated or public hazards.  I seriously doubt the city would consider that area for eminent domain for office building or hotel construction and, with the new convention center coming downtown, they aren't going to be looking for any kind of competing centers to be built even if much smaller.  If a better use for that land comes it will likely only be through private investment.

----------

